# SS 05.12.20 - Haydn #8



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #8 in G major, H. I/8 "Le Soir (Evening)"

1. Allegro molto
2. Andante
3. Menuetto & Trio
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment.

Thanks again to cougarjuno and Mika for posting in my absence (I haven't been getting home until very late Friday nights).

This weekend marks the return of Papa Haydn with his 8th Symphony. We've heard 6 (Morning) & 7 (Noon) and finally we have the end of the little trilogy with Symphony 8 (Evening).

I'm always happy to hear this one so I'm looking forward to having a listen this weekend. I hope everyone else can join in.

I'll be listening to:







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Just random pick from spotify


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I will use this from the Naxos Cycle of Haydn's symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to the Heidelberger Philharmoniker, Thomas Fey conducting. I was collecting Fey's Haydn recordings, one by one, until he was taken out of the game by an unfortunate accident in his home.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll listen to the conductor-less St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this later


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Martin Haselböck and the Orchester Wiener Akademie. Delightful cello in the trio and flute in the storm. Good choice!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This one for me:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall listen to a few of the usual suspects e.g. Dorati and Fischer and throw in another offering below


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Max Goberman, another Haydn complete set against which the fates convened.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Freiburger Barockorchester here, but will cheat and listen to all three.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ill go for something different for today. Nice recordings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment.
> 
> Thanks again to cougarjuno and Mika for posting in my absence (I haven't been getting home until very late Friday nights).
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've had the chance to join in with these. I'll listen to the Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica recording too. To complete the set, I'll first listen to the Sixth & Seventh Symphonies too, also performed by Dorati with the Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Thomas Fey conducting the Heidelberger Sinfoniker, which he founded. A nice clean performance, reminding me of Kuijken – which is a good thing.

The symphony: A rumbustious first movement, a long and beautiful Andante, a somewhat foursquare dance movement (never mind that it’s in the usual triple time) with a nice trio that gives the double-basses a chance to shine (shades of Beethoven’s 5th!) and, finally, a high-speed finale with plenty of solo flute work.

I like Haydn’s early symphonies more and more as the years pass, especially their variety in form, their energy, and all the solo work – Haydn seemed to more and more eschew the solos as his own years passed.

Anyway, another Haydn symphony means another great listen for a SS weekend. Thanks!


----------

